# Learning guitar w GarageBand



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Work is forcing me away from my family for a little while, so I've decided to learn how to play the guitar.

I've got latest GarageBand, MacBook Pro, time and drive. What else do I need to be able to learn how to play using GarageBand? I've been told to start with acoustic.


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been playing guitar for just four years, I take lessons weekly at a music school. My teacher is a Mac lover and he uses GarageBand but I have yet to figure out how to use it. I think there's easier ways to learn to play, if you have no idea how. I think GarageBand would be better once you have some knowledge of how to play.

I'd suggest you go to Free guitar lessons - justinguitar.com and check out the info and lessons there. He also has a ton of youtube videos with how-to lessons. There are lots of helpful youtube vids by other people too but I like Justin a lot.

Randys Guitar Clinic is a yahoogroup with a lot of helpful advice and a great forum.

Good luck! 
Funkynassau


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Learning how to play with GarageBand is far different from 'using' GarageBand.

I don't know the depth of the lessons available through GB but it is, at least, a good start. All you need is your Mac and a guitar and you're good to go.

Good luck.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Macified said:


> Learning how to play with GarageBand is far different from 'using' GarageBand.
> 
> I don't know the depth of the lessons available through GB but it is, at least, a good start. All you need is your Mac and a guitar and you're good to go.
> 
> Good luck.


Does it help to plugin a guitar to my MBP for learning on GarageBand?


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

Probably it would, give it a try!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Funkynassau said:


> Probably it would, give it a try!


Haven't bought a guitar yet so there's the next step. I've seen another thread on guitar makes, and will reread them. So an acoustic that could plug into Garageband should be fine. I will of course also try out the link you sent Funkynassau  thanks


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

There's a ton of websites devoted to learning guitar so do some googling. You could buy a copy of Acoustic Guitar magazine and learn some stuff there plus get ideas on what type of guitar to buy, what to look for and what to avoid. There's way more to learn than I ever imagined!

I have an acoustic and an electric. I am left handed and my gear is lefty too. My husband bought the acoustic for me and his musician friends convinced him I simply had to have a lefty because I am a lefty. So that's what I got. Not knowing any better, that's what I stuck with. I figured it out that I have limited myself in so many ways, I cant play other people's guitars nor can they play mine. Music stores dont have hardly any lefties if you go to buy one...ah well, I am not going to change now.

Hope you are a righty! 
Funkynassau


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

darkscot said:


> Does it help to plugin a guitar to my MBP for learning on GarageBand?


Only for tuning (and you don't even have to plug in for that). The GarageBand lessons are essentially videos that teach the basics. You don't play into the computer or use the computer to analyze, you just watch and try.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*~*

i think garageband would help more at a later stage when you want to practice or improvise over set chord changes... so no, i wouldn't worry about plugging a guitar into the laptop. as for acoustic vs. electric, it's more about the types of music you enjoy. but learning on an acoustic will give you a better foundation than learning on an electric... of course with a guitar you want to get something that will be easy to play and learn on. i went through the exercise a year ago looking for a beginner's instrument for my girlfriend and she ended up getting a seagull for $300+ with a solid wood top (plywood back and sides). it's canadian made from local woods and a great value. cheaper, i liked the yamaha's, though they're chinese made and all plywood at the $150 mark. another option is to rent a guitar from long&mcquade. i rented a yamaha for my girlfriend and it was less than $15/month. there's a decent software instruction series put out by emedia:
eMedia Guitar Method version 4 – Guitar Lesson Software
which my girlfriend liked...
good luck!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks all! great info for me


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Have any of you actually looked at the "Learn to Play" features of GarageBand?

While I appreciate, as the OP probably does as well, the alternative options, GarageBand does have a set of tutorials geared strictly to learning how to play an instrument. You don't need to plug in your instrument and you don't need to know anything about recording. Just watch and play.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

mkolesa said:


> as for acoustic vs. electric, it's more about the types of music you enjoy. but learning on an acoustic will give you a better foundation than learning on an electric... of course with a guitar you want to get something that will be easy to play and learn on.


Pink Floyd is my favourite band by far, so maybe an electric would be better? just that everybody keeps saying acoustic acoustic!


----------



## Funkynassau (Apr 13, 2008)

An acoustic is harder to play because you have to press hard on the strings which results in sore fingers with dents in them! Then they peel and you get calluses. You dont press as hard with an electric. I learned on my acoustic so I had some mighty fine calluses in a short time! Then when I got the electric, I had to learn to not press as hard as it isnt necessary.

The best advice I think is to go to a music store and try them both. Try different makes, see what feels good to you. Talk to the people in the stores, see what they say, but do not be pushed into buying anything if you arent ready or dont feel good about it. This is a big commitment you are planning and you want to be as happy as you can get. 

Dont buy some cheesy crappy cheap piece of junk like you'd find in Walmart or Radio Shack! You get what you pay for. My acoustic is a Norman, made in Quebec. My electric is a Les Paul, a whole other story there  I love it!

Funkynassau


----------

